# Problème Réseau Mac-PC : Mon Mac ne voit pas le PC



## moebius80 (2 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais créer un Réseau Mac-PC...

J'ai fais la chose suivante sur mon Mac :












Sur le PC, j'ai bien acces aux fichiers qui sont sur le mac mais pas l'inverse...

Pourtant, j'ai bien pensé à partager un dossier sur le PC...(hier j'ai réussi a avoir mon PC dans la barre latéral di finder mais depuis que je l'ai ejecté en cliquant sur l'icone eject, plus moyen...)

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider....


----------



## corentiny1 (2 Août 2009)

Hello

Tu as essayé avec Finder > Aller >Se connecter au serveur ...
tu mets : " smb://192.168.0.1 " ( = ip de ton pc avec windows )


----------



## moebius80 (2 Août 2009)

Cela ne fonctionne pas, j'ai le message suivant :







Pour info, le PC est relié au routeur en wifi et le Mac est relié au routeur en ethernet

---------- Post added at 13h22 ---------- Previous post was at 13h01 ----------

J'ai refait un coup de "configurer un reseau sans fil pour la maison" sur le PC, j'ai redemaré le mac et en appliquant ta methode "smb://192.168.2.3", je vois le PC dans la barre latérale du finder :






Comment puis-je remplacer l'adresse IP par un nom plus sympa dans la barre latérale du finder


----------



## corentiny1 (2 Août 2009)

Tu peux faire ma meme méthode sauf que tu remplace l'adresse ip par le nom de l'ordinateur.
C'est celui que tu met dans windows : panneau de config > systeme > nom de l'ordinateur

ex : smb://PC-de-Sebastien

en général il vaut mieux éviter les espace et autres caractères spéciaux dans les noms, ca évite les problèmes.
Bonne chance.


----------

